# Worms in my dwarf white culture?



## Kimberly (Mar 13, 2014)

I got a dwarf white isopod culture from a friend, and when I opened the little cup there was only one actual isopod in it. when I looked and looked for a very long time, the only other thing I saw was a itsy bitsy white worm crawling around! I wasn't sure (so I came to the boards) if this was simply a larval state of the isopod, or if I in fact have something else living WITH my one isopod, who is now named Bob...


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Isopods don't have a larval state. Most likely a nematode. It's going to be pretty tough getting a whole population of isos going with only one.


----------



## Kimberly (Mar 13, 2014)

Reef_Haven said:


> Isopods don't have a larval state. Most likely a nematode. It's going to be pretty tough getting a whole population of isos going with only one.


I thought the same thing... lol.... is there at least a possibility of eggs in the substrate or something?


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Isopods don't lay eggs, they carry their eggs in a brood pouch, where the offspring develope. When they hatch, they look just like miniature adults.
Maybe you got lucky and have a female with developing eggs. I'd just get another culture, with hopefully more than 1 isopod, at least 20 or more for dwarf whites.


----------



## Dlanigan (Nov 13, 2013)

My guess is phorid fly maggot if its not a nematode or nemertean. You should also get more isopods 

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Baby isopods look exactly like tiny adult isopods. Really, the only variance I've seen is that baby oranges are white for a while.
The worm is a contaminant.
Starting with a fresh culture would be best, but if that is all you've got, work it. See what's really there. Dwarf isopods are VERY good hiders. Dwarf whites play dead. A dwarf white isopod, playing dead and covered in dirt, is a completely invisible isopod.

I have had a couple complaints, followed by an apology from the customer, after further inspection. Try this.
Try baiting the culture. Cut a tiny bit of banana and toss it in. Wait 24 to 48 hours. I didn't say 3 or 4 hours. Leave the culture UNDISTURBED. When the time has passed, grab a spoon and a dinner plate. Scoop the banana and the substrate around and under it, about a half inch to an inch deep. Drop it on the plate and search through it with a modelers tiny paintbrush. Remember that it is very easy to crush and kill babies.
Thanks to Mark Budde's guide, many cultures have been started with only 3 isopods.
If you have something viable, you can always eventually transfer adults to a clean, sterile container for a clean culture.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

have to admit, I had a real chuckle at the beginning of this thread...and I needed a good laugh...thanks...say hello to my little "frwend" Bob....you better hope it Bobby...


----------

